# Missions That Changed the War: Germany's Last Ace



## bobbysocks (Mar 21, 2011)

dont know if anyone outside the the states can get this... but on the military channel they have a series about Gunther Rall and the LW ( and a replay of the one about doolittle). here's the schedule for this week.

Mar 20, 11:00 am

(60 minutes) Missions That Changed the War: Germany's Last Ace 
Episode 1 
TV-PG, CC 

Gunther Rall was one of the highest-scoring fighter aces in Germany. Hub Zemke was the commander of the 56th Fighter Group, the deadliest fighter outfit in the Eighth Air Force. They met in battle on 12 May 12, 1944, a day that altered the course of WWII.

Mar 22, 9:00 pm

(60 minutes) Missions That Changed the War: Germany's Last Ace 
Episode 2 
TV-PG, CC 

June 1940: Germany launches its fateful invasion of the Soviet Union. Interviews with Luftwaffe fighter pilot and commander Gunther Rall - seen for the first time anywhere - reveal the savagery, folly, and betrayal of Hitler's failed conquest of the East.

Mar 23, 12:00 am

(60 minutes) Missions That Changed the War: Germany's Last Ace 
Episode 2 
TV-PG, CC 


Mar 26, 4:00 pm

(60 minutes) 
Missions That Changed the War: Germany's Last Ace 
Episode 1 
TV-PG, CC 


Mar 26, 5:00 pm

(60 minutes) 
Missions That Changed the War: Germany's Last Ace 
Episode 2 
TV-PG, CC 

Mar 26, 6:00 pm

(60 minutes) 
Missions That Changed The War: The Doolittle Raid 
Episode 1 
TV-G, CC 

Four survivors of the immortal Doolittle Raid on Japan describe the events that led to the Raid, and to their volunteering to become "Doolittle Tokyo Raiders."

Mar 27, 3:00 am

(60 minutes) 
Missions That Changed The War: The Doolittle Raid 
Episode 1 
TV-G, CC 


Mar 27, 4:00 am

(60 minutes) 
Missions That Changed the War: Germany's Last Ace 
Episode 1 
TV-PG, CC 


Mar 27, 5:00 am

(60 minutes) 
Missions That Changed the War: Germany's Last Ace 
Episode 2 
TV-PG, CC 


Mar 29, 9:00 pm

(60 minutes) 
Missions That Changed the War: Germany's Last Ace 
Episode 3 
TV-PG 

The War in the West: The doctrine of strategic bombing, developed before the war, is tested by the American Eighth Air Force and British Royal Air Force. Through exclusive interviews, Robert "Shorty" Rankin and others profile Hub Zemke's "Wolf Pack."


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 21, 2011)

Would be great to see but I stopped my subscription to that channel when I moved back home.


----------



## jgreiner (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks VERY much for that! I missed the first episode featuring Gunther Rall, so it'll be nice to DVR it!

John


----------

